# Furyion's Ordinatus WIP



## furyion (May 1, 2011)

I have already posted about my ordinatus project in my other project log, but have decided to give it it's own thread.

I came across some materials that I could use to construct a massive siege gun barrel and figured I might as well build a vehicle large enough to carry it. I wanted a solid look that was easy to build. After a bit of deliberation and number crunching I decided that bastion kits and baneblade treads was the way to go.

Here is my initial sketch of the ordinatus.










Since I started construction I have changed the design a bit. I'm only using two hydra flak turrets on the front towers and I'm still debating on weather to put the doors on the sides.

Then here is a pic of the progress on the structure with the siege gun, an earthshaker, and a hydra flak turret in place(ish).










I have made a bit more progress and am ordering more bastion kits with this paycheck. 

C&C welcome


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

HOLY COW!!!! that thing is going to be huge! Looking forward to seeing this one progress.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Damn, I thought your artillery thread was ambitious. That thing will take up half a games table. Will defintely be keeping tabs on this.


----------



## furyion (May 1, 2011)

Thanks guys. About the only time it will be practical for me to field the ordinatus is at the Siegeworld mega game every year, but I got that itch to build it and that's what really got me going.


----------



## furyion (May 1, 2011)

The bastion kits are on their way. I'm waiting til I am done with those to buy the baneblade treads.


----------



## furyion (May 1, 2011)

Alright, here is the test datasheet for the ordinatus.

BS-3
FA-14
SA-14
RA-12
Unit: 1 Ordinatus
Type: Super heavy, opentopped.
Structure Points: 8
Void Shields: 4
Weapons:
Apocalypse cannon
Two earthshaker cannons
Two hydra flak turrets
Eighteen heavy bolters. (9 on each side)
Weapons Stats
Apoc cannon R: 36"-360" S AP: 2 Type: heavy 1, primary weapon, barrage, destroyer, (10"/7") blast.
Special Rules
brace for recoil: due to the massive recoil of the apocalypse cannon the ordinatus may not move and shoot.

I have yet to decide on the size of the blast. I scaled up the blast from an earthshaker shell in proportion to the size of the shells I will be using for the ordinatus, and it came out to a 42" blast.... so I think 10" would be appropriate, but a 7" destroyer plate would probably be enough to get the job done.

now for the interesting part, the points value. I am currently estimating the points cost to be 1400-1700 points. I have compared this to other datasheets of titans and superheavies such as leviathans, and this seems to be the points range for something of this scale. 

Please post any comments/advice on the datasheet or construction of the model.


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

The real question is.....

will it blend?


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

I see this as kind of like a Fortress parked at the back of a DZ and blasting away downfield. Points-wise I'd make it 1500 and leave it at that...easy to fit into a list as 
250 pt increments are the norm for most lists.

Great work mate...looking forward to progress pics for this monster.
Why the 18 HB's...some variety for eye appeal and also to give some versatility to its role/function - some anti-tank weaponry maybe? No biggie though

Keep up the good work:wink:


----------



## furyion (May 1, 2011)

k, 1500pts sounds a bit low, but i'm willing to go with it.

i had not even thought about adding anything, but i have 6 lascannons in my bitz box... Thanks hobo.

as far as blending in, thats what i'm trying for (as much as possible). i dont want the stats to be amazing, but fitting. the model itself, however, i have a feeling it will stand out no matter what.

what do you guys think about the blast size?


----------



## furyion (May 1, 2011)

also, i'm thinking about giving it a transport capacity of 30. I am thinking about building a body guard using space marines from the vehicle kits (mechanicus torsos and shoulder pads). your thoughts?


----------



## CattleBruiser (Sep 3, 2011)

I think you should probably make it 1750 points just to be safe. Also judging from the size of the barrel, definitely a 10" blast, and no transport capacity (all the extra space is used for the big-ass engine needed to move that thing and all the ammo). Don't even want to think how many bags of gunpowder that thing needs in order to fire.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

That thing is going to be so large it could haul vehicles. Should give it a runway :laugh:.


----------



## furyion (May 1, 2011)

the back is gonna be a ramp :grin: so that trojans and cargo sentinels can move in and out. do any of you guys have any ideas on a loading mechanism? i have been sketching some stuff but not sure i like them.


----------



## furyion (May 1, 2011)

The bastion kits are in! I have to work tonight so will begin construction tomorrow after school.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Are you sure this is intended as a model, and not a themed gaming table in and of itself?


----------



## Crimson Shadow (Jan 15, 2009)

Should put a landing platform on it as your roof, that way you can land Valkyrie's on it.


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

Crimson Shadow said:


> Should put a landing platform on it as your roof, that way you can land Valkyrie's on it.


YES YES A THOUSAND TIMES YES


----------



## furyion (May 1, 2011)

:laugh: i was wondering what to do with the top of the back tower, a landing pad would do. i got off work early yesterday, i got some assembly done. will post pics in a bit.


----------



## furyion (May 1, 2011)

Here is what i got done last night.










the back is still unglued so i can build in the rear loading ramp.


----------



## furyion (May 1, 2011)

More progress!
I stayed up late and got up early so i could get some stuff done on the ordinatus. At this point I have the floor in, gun mounts built and just have to glue in the guns hydraulics. 

Unfortunately, my phone is being stupid and not letting me email pictures. I managed to get one to send.









This is a close up of the gun mounts. I used parts from the bastion kits and some foamboard and plastic card as the base and and some bits i found at work for the top. my techpriest is on the right to provide scale. I hope to have the bulk of the construction done by Thursday so I can use it in an apocalypse game and scare the crap out of my friend (he doesn't know about the project yet. :biggrin

c&c welcome.


----------



## furyion (May 1, 2011)

k, Here is a weekend worth of work.










I have most of the interior details done and have base coated what I have done so I can paint the details before I glue on the side walls.


----------



## furyion (May 1, 2011)

I have continued work on the ordinatus. I have the sides ready to be painted and am ordering the bitz to finish the control room. Due to some design changes, I now am definitely not adding a landing pad to the top of the rear tower, it is to small to support the pad. The apocalypse game I was going to use it in was delayed until monday, so I should have all of it except the control deck and some details finished. I will be sure to take pics of the final steps and complete model with a camera instead of my phone. I also have developed fluff, it shall be the Ordinatus Obsidian. I will post the full story if you guys want.


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

Geez man do you have your own factory to build that monster in:grin:..what are the measurements of it?

Looks really good...looking forward to seeing the end result.


----------



## furyion (May 1, 2011)

thanks Hobo, my room does look like an mechanicus scrap yard at the moment. :biggrin: the project has completely claimed my 8ftx5ft gaming table if i include all the sprues and tools that are everywhere. The chassis is approx. 31.75 inches by 9.5 inches (80.645cm x 24.13cm) and the gun barrel is 3 inches (7.62cm) in diameter and 27in (68.58cm) from breach to muzzle. I honestly don't know the height.of the towers, but it should be about 10-12 inches tall once it is on it's treads.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

OMG...WTF is this! My god that is MASSIVE! Seriously dude, WTF! 

It's cool as hell buddy, but freaking huge. Who needs a Titan when you can destroy half the planet in one shot...lol!

This should look great when finished buddy, I wish you alot of luck tiring it all together.

Regards,
DoE


----------



## furyion (May 1, 2011)

:rofl::rofl::rofl: Thanks DoE. I glue the walls on last night. Still needs painted and some detail.

I GET TO USE THE OBSIDIAN TODAY!!!


----------



## Prometheus41k (Oct 6, 2011)

That thing looks like it could take a chunk out of my wip warlord titan 

Whatever it shoots at isnt gonna have a chance to say "ouch"


----------

